# ergo straps slipping off of shoulders?



## 3inclothdiapers (Nov 18, 2004)

I have an Ergo carrier (the new one) and last weekend I carried my newborn in it with the infant insert. Dh helped me get adjusted but I kept feeling like the straps were slipping off of my shoulders. Is this a carrier that just works better on broader-shouldered people? Can I cross the straps in the back to help this?

For what I paid, I really want to LOVE the Ergo, or else I'm going to sell it.

Anyway, thoughts?


----------



## CountrylivinmomtoB (Oct 12, 2006)

You can cross the straps...

Honestly, I was sort of in the same boat. Although not too much of the shoulder straps slipping as to more of it just being uncomfortable for me. I was just so used to my sling and mei tai I bought the ergo thinking it was going to be the greatest thing. I ended up returning it about 2 weeks after having it and talking on the phone with a lady to help me figure it out. Although, I hate wearing hiking backpacks...and to me, it pretty much felt like the same thing- although I was carrying around a 28lb toddler.

Sorry I couldn't help much. I know lots of people who swear by their ergo and loved it... I guess I'm just an oddball!


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

It's possible this site might have some good tips.

Also, I found everything to be a LOT more comfy, once I got those side-straps tight enough. However, I can't tighten them enough by myself, while it's on. So I have to get DH to help with it, and then I just TRY to not let them loosen at all.

And yes, you can cross them.


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

This may seem like a redundant question, but are you also using the chest clip? I find that if I don't use that, the shoulder straps slip a bit.


----------



## deeannielannie (Feb 14, 2006)

i love my ergo, but always have that shoulder strap slipping issue.......i just keep tightening things til it stops......pain


----------



## 3inclothdiapers (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes, I was using the clip thing, and had it tightened too.

I'll try crossing the straps and see if that helps.

The Ergo seemed so appealing because ds was almost 11 lb at birth so I know he'll be causing me back and shoulder pain if I try to use the snugli a lot! We'll keep trying for now....


----------



## *clementine* (Oct 15, 2004)

I was going to post this myself.
I just got my Ergo and I want to love it ....but what IS with the shoulder straps?!?!?!
It seems so basic of a thing to leave off in the design.
I am wearing it on my back and it feels like Ezra is just hanging there.
If only I could tighten them a lot more we'd be in business.
I was waiting until I had time to read the instruction manual-I was hoping there was more to it than meets the eye.
Apparently not.
Crap.
The other thing is that the waist strap is really tight on me, and I'm really not a fat ass.
What's with that?
It cinches my gut and makes me feel giant.
Don't tell me I'm the only one with that issue.







:


----------

